# Vacation Belly Growing - by FANed_Fox (BBW/BHM (Multiple), Eating, ~SWG )



## Observer (Aug 18, 2008)

_BBW/BHM (Multiple), Eating, ~SWG _-- three couples on holiday grow together

*Vacation Belly Growing*
*by FANed_Fox*

*[Author's note:* Another mutual weight gain tale! Sorry I tried to do just the girls, but I couldn't, though this is more about the ladies than the guys. Thanks!]​
The guys and I were standing around nibbling chips and dips, drinking beers. All three of us had gained since we married our respective wives. So there were three pretty good sized paunches bulging in the summer sun.

The three of us, Dave, John and myself, Matt and our wives had gotten together to plan our couples vacation to Lake Powell between Arizona and Utah. 

While the three of us had all gained, myself the most, being married the longest, our wives had all stayed quite slim. This soon became the topic of our discussion.

The girls are still looking pretty skinny, dont you guys think?" asked John. 

Yeah, they all do. Despite that fact that we have all gotten pretty fat, especially you Matt! joked Dave.

Yeah, I know. I replied to the barb, patting my forty-two inch waist, bulging over a black, nylon Speedo bikini, that my wife, Julie insists I wear. 

You know, guys, that does not seem fair that we are being fattened up and our wives are staying skinny! I exclaimed. 

Well Matt, you make it sound like it is deliberate! said Dave.

Well Dave, I think it is! You remember three years ago before Julie and I got married, I used to be able to kick both of your butts in just nearly anything we did! I started gaining weight from our honeymoon on, Julie started cooking and cooking and insisting that I clean my plate and have seconds of everything she made! I stated. 

I know Matt you have gotten bigger and bigger every time I have seen you since the wedding! chuckled Dave. 

Yeah, well I am sure you two noticed that you too are getting pretty big yourselves! I replied.

Dave and John, both paused at that. 

Ah Matt there is no way the girls are making us fat on purpose. said Dave. 

Dave, did Sally cook before you got married? I asked. 

Dave thought for a moment. 

Ah, no she didnt Matt, not until she took that cooking class with Julie and Mandy, replied Dave.

John spoke up, I didnt know that Mandy took a cooking class! She just started to cook all the time, right after our wedding too! 

John was looking down at his own thirty eight inch belly, formerly a trim thirty-two.

Matt, what are we going to do?" asked Dave, seeing the point. 

Well gentlemen, I really dont mind being well fed . I dont want a big fight or confrontation of this either. Do you guys mine the great eating? 

Dave and John both looked at me. 

Obviously you dont mind Matt. Both of them looking at my much larger belly, bulging now with nearly a bag of chips and several beers. 

What should we do, then, if we dont really mind being fattened up, anyway, why start fights about this?" said Dave patting his gutt.

Gentlemen, I have a solution to our dilemma! We will help the girls gain weight! After all whats good for the gander is good for the goose. I said.

All of us starting looking over at our bikini clad wives, I think we all had the same thoughts! 

Sounds great Matt, but how? asked Dave. 

Easy, I said, We tell the girls we will plan the menus and buy all of the food for our Lake Powell trip! We can be sure to buy the most fattening foods, plenty of beer, regular pop, tons of carbs, no salads, no fruit or vegetables. Just the richest, fattening goodies!

Will the girls really go for it? asked John. 

They will if we play our cars right gentlemen! I replied.

I approached Julie, Mandy and Sally all three are about a size four or six at the most. 

Ladies we have a proposal for you! I said. 

I saw Sally elbow my Julie, as she looked at my bulging belly in the Speedo. Julie asked, What is it Matt? 

Ladies, John, Dave and I propose that we take care of menu planning , food and beverage buying for our trip, we will even do the cooking! I stated..

Julie giggled, You guys plan menus and organize the food, no way! You three never do that, we always take care of the kitchen and food buying!

Hey you guys can have some input too! Just give us a list of things you want us to buy and include in our menus. I countered.

Julie looked at Mandy and Sally, Well what do you think girls? 

Let them do it. replied Mandy 

I agree too! said Sally.

Ok then Matt, you three plan the menus and buy the food, but we will have some input, though. Stated Julie.

The girls made a list, of course, of the most healthy things they could think of, writing it all down and presenting it to the three guys at the end of our evening together.

A couple of week later, the guys and I met to start organizing our purchases. 

Matt, the girls want all this healthy stuff, how are we going to fatten them up if they are eating this stuff? inquired Dave.

Well guys, we dont buy it! I said. 

Matt you said the girls could have some input! said Dave.

Yeah but I didnt say I would follow it, did I? I chuckled. 

Whoa Matt I like the way you think big guy! said John.

So we started buying pounds and pounds of brats, hot dogs, 70% lean beef patties. We bought, dozens of bags of greasy chips, gallons of regular pop and the richest dark beers we could find. We also bought tons of ice cream, candy, cookies, donuts and anything else remotely fattening!

The girls wanted to check out our supplies, but we made sure everything was packed so tightly that it would be so hard to open and inspect. The girls just had to trust us.

On the way to Powell, Sally, Mandy and Julie were talking and giggling. Sally piped up, Julie, Mandy, do you think the guys are up to something? Like trying to make us gain weight? 

Julie giggled, Oh now way, they cant be that organized to pull anything off like that. 

I dont know. said Sally, Dave sure is excited for this trip! 

Dont worry, even if they were, it is only three weeks, we can exercise to stay in shape no matter what they brought to eat and drink. Replied Julie.

We got to Bull Frog marina and started loading our house boat. It took several hours to load enough for three weeks, especially the amount of food we brought. We headed out on the lake and found a great little cove to moor the houseboat in.

The first meal, the girls were really suspicious. But Julie assured them even though they were not finding anything remotely healthy that they could work out and keep any unwanted pounds off.

That was where our second part of the plan came in. We had to make sure that the girls remained as sedentary as possible! Out plan was drinking early and often and keeping them full of rich food.

I have to admit, Sally, Julie and Mandy ate more that first night than I dared hope. All three had ate at least two servings and Mandy and Julie had thirds. We staged a sundae making contest to really top everyone off, it worked perfectly.

Each of us could see how bloated our devious little wives were by the end of the night.

The next night more and more heavy rich food, tons of carbs and sweats were fed to the unsuspecting ladies. We also got them to do a chugging contest for us, getting all three bloated with rich, dark beers.

The following morning we stuffed them with a massive, rich breakfast, eggs, bacon, donuts, pastries, cheese and meats in omelets until there were six bloated bellies.

We continued the on slot of calories through lunch and supper, again with plenty of sugary pop or heavy beers. 

By the end of the first week, we were all showing. Julie had a two inch roll of belly fat and love handles rolling over the waist band of her bikini, but she still let me bring her snacks and sugary drinks. Mandy, who was more of pear shape, was showing some extra cheek from the rear of her now tight bikini panty. Much to Johns delight, Sally was sporting a pretty good belly too. Dave was being very attentive of his ballooning bride!

The girls too started to notice there enhancements! Julie, I am sure they are trying to fatten us up! Just look at my ass, I am getting so fat, I wont be able to fit through these doors! 

Giggled Mandy. I know, look at my pot belly! Growned Sally, I look like I am pregnant! 

Julie patted her own growing belly, I know girls, but have you noticed how much weight the guys are gaining too! Matts belly is now forty four inches! He can barely fit into his largest Speedos! 

"He is getting so fat! giggled Julie. I love it!

You know, we have been over-feeding them now for years! I have to admit I am kind of enjoying it! giggled Julie again. 

Sally ran her hand over her expanding belly, making it jiggle. She looked over at Mandy, whos round bottom was now almost hanging over the lounge chairs sides. Mandy was running her hand in and out of the tight leg openings of her bikini, she looked up. Julies right, this is the life! We have been indulging the guys for years, now it is our turn! 

While the girls were chatting about their increasing waist lines, the guys and I were getting ready for our second week of over feeding our wives! 

John mentioned that he noticed he was really getting fat. 

I replied, Hey, Mandy is not going to mind, she has been stuffing you since your wedding day! 

Yeah, youre right Matt! Plus her bottom and hips are getting awesome! 

The second week was even more fun than the first. The girls gorged themselves on everything we presented them with. We had brats and cheeseburgers, with cheese fries and loads of beers. We made spaghetti and meat sauces loaded Italian sausage and meat smothered in parmesan cheese served with huge loaves of garlic bread. Cheese cake for desert on several nights, ice cream cakes, sundaes and novelties to snack on all day, flowed into ballooning tummies and bellies.

The changes in the girls were getting more and more profound! Julie had a round pot belly bulging out farther than her breasts! Her bikini panties barely contained her widening bottom and thighs. Love handles jiggled with every step, she had to have gained twenty pounds at least! 

Mandys bottom was now nearly two feet wide. Her cheeks looked like volley balls stuffed in a bikini panty, she now waddled, her thighs rubbed together, her belly too had a nice round curve to it. 

Sally, looked more and more pregnant by the day. She and Dave loved how round her constantly bloated belly was. She just marveled at not being able to see her feet anymore.

We too, were getting fatter! My belly now bulged in an incredible forty-six inches, barely contained in any of my tight bikini cut Speedos! Johns gut now hung over the waist band of his swim trunks, starting to form a nice apron. Dave was starting to waddle, his belly swaying back and forth.

The girls of course noticed their own weight gain, but they were consoled by what was happening to their chubby hubbies.

The third week was a festival of debauchery and gluttony. The six of us stuffed ourselves at every meal and in between too!

We were all so into the food and gorging, we had eating contests, chugging contests and my favorite, who could get bloated the most.

We were getting more and more casual about our clothes. I was now so fat, that my bikini cut Speedos, were barely covering my huge, fat ass. Much to Julies delight, she loved to smack my rear, giggling as my cheeks jiggled nearly out of the brief. I wore t-shirts that rode up on my belly merely enhancing my incredible girth.

Mandys bottom and hips were now so wide, that she could not walk along the decks on either side of the house portion of the boat! John loved to watch waddle around. Her bikini briefs and even her panties were barely covering her huge, expanding bottom.

Sallys belly continued to grow rounder and protruding now several inches past her boobs. Her bottom too plumped up making a round bubble bottom, barely fitting into her panties and bikinis.

The girls were pretty much reduced to wearing panties and their respective husbands t-shirts, halter tops and bras were cutting into too much fat to be comfortable anymore.

John and Dave were now wearing only brief underwear, as their respective swim trunks could no longer be pulled up over thickening thighs and fat cheeks, not to mention huge sagging bellies!

The final night we had a massive gorge, stuffing ourselves with the remaining food to the point of nearly bursting! We all sat around on various deck chairs with our rock hard, distended bellies bulging with fat and calories!

We un-moored the boat the last day and headed back to Bull Frog marina, now with three very fat and happy couples on board.

The marina staff were stunned at how huge we had all become. Sally and Julie had such large bellies, that the staff thought they were pregnant and insisted on helping carry their things to our cars!

Mandy was having so much trouble walking we just sat her down (in two chairs) at the snack bar and let her nibble chips and candy.

It was a struggle for three of us to get the car loaded, we were now so fat it was hard to carry anything, much less our own greatly increased girth! But for all the trouble unloading and securing the boat, it was the best three weeks any of us had every spent!

On the drive home, the girls compared notes; Julie piped up, My Matt is so nice and fat now! His bubble butt is to die for and his belly, I cant wait to get him in bed! I am going to be a whale rider! 

Sally was next, Dave and I have such huge bellies, we can barely kiss each other, I cant wait to see how we are going to do it now! 

Mandy smiled and giggled as she patted her huge bottom and thighs, John and I are going to have to get a king size bed! We are too fat to fit on our old queen bed especially this big wide booty I have grown! 

I know said Julie, We are so fat too, I cant believe how fat I am, I must weigh over one eighty, nothing is going to fit me either! Sally giggled, I think I am just going to get some maternity clothes to cover this huge belly! 

Mandy, still playing with her massive bottom and thighs, I am going to get some triple XL sweats for this! 

Julie piped up, Oh I know girls to finish off this fantastic vacation, lets go shopping for new fat clothes together! 

Sally and Mandy giggled their approval.

The next day, while the girls were shopping for new wardrobes to cover and enhance their new bodies, John, Dave and I spent the afternoon at the buffet, enhancing our assets!


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice, I like the story from both sides


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 8, 2008)

I really like this story - I wonder what a follow-up, set a year or five later, would look like? Maybe a holiday trip to that resort in Mexico that caters to fat people?


----------

